# What is the difference between Bird Flu and Swine Flu?



## NicNak (Nov 11, 2009)

*What is the difference between Bird Flu and Swine Flu?*


For bird flu you need tweetment and for swine flu you need oinkment


:hide: :blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 11, 2009)

[sign]Oh that was bad...[/sign]

Never complain about my bad jokes again, NN.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 11, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> [sign]Oh that was bad...[/sign]
> 
> Never complain about my bad jokes again, NN.



:teehee:

I was going to write at the end of that one:  "Posting this for Dr Baxter".  :teehee:


----------

